# Janet David Jackson Krushes Kovalev



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

*John David Jackson: Sergey Kovalev is a Real Asshole - He Quit!
*









"Right now by the way it looks now, I am not his trainer anymore. I was there for the rematch because there really wasn't anything for us. Adonis hadn't stepped up to the plate. That was the logical fight for him," Jackson said.

"I knew for the second fight that Ward was going to crowd him, if you give Sergey distance you're in trouble, Ward is a very intelligent fighter so he knew going into the second fight that he had to crowd Sergey. I knew that we could have won the rematch but Sergey started making money, getting big headed and he didn't want to train hard anymore. Every camp was worse and worse."

*In the rematch, Ward's main strategy was to target Kovalev's body - which Jackson admits is the boxer's weak spot.*

"I wanted the second fight to prove that we won the first fight but in camp for the second fight he did less than in the first. If he isn't hungry anymore, that's on him. He showed his true colors but if he comes back he is damaged goods. He would probably beat a couple of guys but now they know your secret. You can't take it to the body, you're in trouble," Jackson said.

"I've been trying to teach him for years to fight on the inside, in Camp, Don Turner was there and can witness. I was doing some body work on Sergey, I made him fold up. I'm 54 years old and he couldn't take it. I told Don, if Ward can get inside, withstand his early shots then he (Sergey) is in trouble and that is what happened, he proved me right.

"Before the second fight, I didn't say much, I wasn't trying to build the fight up or brag on my guy because I knew if Ward fought even half as he did last fight then it was over.

*On Kovalev blaming him for the rematch loss to Andre Ward:*

"Sergey likes to talk trash. He said a couple of things. He's blaming me for the loss but let me tell you this, you can't blame me for your loss when you quit. He quit! Once Andre started hitting him to the body he was done," Jackson said.

"I told Don Turner in camp, if Ward goes to the body, Sergey is done, he can't take it to the body. So, right now he is trying to blame me for his loss but if you don't train properly for the fight you can't blame me, you can't blame me for things that you don't do in camp that make you a better fighter and win a fight."

* On the controversy of speaking with Ward's camp prior to the June rematch:*

"I got a call but I kept it under wraps, a call to switch camps. Sergey and I have been going through stuff for years because he is a real assh*le, he is really bad. So I got a phone call from somebody in Ward's camp and said, "What do you think about coming to our side" and then I said that you would have to make it worth my while," Jackson said.

"But if I do this they are going to call me a traitor and then a backstabber but they don't know how this guy is in camp. So think about it, you call me in January, fight is in June but you are dragging on. It got to the point that I was in the office, every fight this guy (Kovalev) wants to cut my purse, he is a real piece of work.

"I was even guaranteed by others that I would get my full percentage after the fight but it was dragged out by Wards side, it was not Andre Ward's fault, let me say that, I'm not blaming anybody. It just didn't work out, so I stayed on his (Kovalev's) side but he didnt train. If you knew this cat in real life, you would want to leave his camp too"

*On Kovalev's selfish behavior:*

"He makes Russian people look bad, all the Russians that I've trained, they are wonderful people man. They would give you the shirt of their back. This guy (Kovalev), is a complete d*ck. He wants everything for himself," Jackson said.

"Just a really selfish person, I hate to say it but I heard he is saying all kinds of stuff. He is just that bad but here is my thing, people said, "Well, you should have just left him" but my loyalty was to Main Events and his manager because they were always good to me.

"They made sure that every fight I got paid what I was supposed to. This cat here, when he got paid, he didn't want to pay you. I stayed for them.

*Thoughts on who Kovalev will work with in the future and how it will work out:*

"Mann, everyone has a hard time with him (Kovalev). He thinks that he did everything himself, he gave me no credit, Main Events no credit. He says that he done this all on his own.

"Every fight he became worse and worse. All I say is that the next person who trains him better get a contract signed before because you won't get paid what you are supposed to. You know it's bad when everything that this guy has, he has his emblems on it. Krusher on everything. His car, his house, everything in the gym has it, the bags, everything. But when all of this sh*t drops, he is going to see how it is for him.

"Main Events, they still need him and hopefully he will be there for them. At light heavyweight, he had such a hard time making weight first of all. There isn't much he can do at light heavyweight now. This other kid Artur Beterbiev, he was the person that I always thought would have beat Sergey. The reason why I say that is because he is a tremendous puncher and would have went to his body. He would break Sergey down. Andre was just smarter and got to him first."

@bballchump11
@Chacal @Bernard Black
@MichiganWarrior
@thehook13
@Mexi-Box
@Bogotazo
@Dealt_with
@Cableaddict
@dyna
@One to watch


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Well fuck. Tell us how you really feel?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This should validate everything Ward said before the fight.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I was waiting for exactly this. Very curious to see how Kovalev's career shapes up.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Fuck me Jackson didn't really hold back there. I could definitely see Kovalev being a prick too.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Were all a little bit vulnerable to 'body punches' tbf.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow. really fascinating.

I must say, I'm sorry to read this. It's like whenI found out James Brown was a complete asshole. It's like when I found out Van Morrison is a complete asshole. Can we not have our heroes any longer ! :sad5

Also, I don't think Kovalev quit against Ward, though I do think he probably wasn't in great condition & didn't seem to have a good game plan.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Nothing new really, Kovalev is and always was an asshole. We just loved to see him fight. 

Not to paint all Russians with a broad brush but doing business with them is a right pain in the arse.


----------



## UK fight fan (Apr 22, 2016)

Nice to see them parting on good and professional terms. 

Would have been easy for John to say "Sergey has a glass penis"


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> It's like whenI found out Van Morrison is a complete asshole. .


I've heard nothing but bad things about him


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I was waiting for exactly this. Very curious to see how Kovalev's career shapes up.


I did say he was mentally broken. Seems that I've been proven right.


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

Jackson himself seems like a backstabbing twat that would say anything as long as it benefits him somehow.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Sadly this all seems to ring true about Kovalev. :sad5


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

God damn, aren't these guys supposed to be professionals?


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

Sergey brought this upon himself, both are classless, but Sergey has no one else to blame but himself. 

I didnt realize Kov could be such an asshole. 

Always a good feeling when an asshole gets owned.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> Sadly this all seems to ring true about Kovalev. :sad5


Do you need a hug bro?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Not that I don't imagine Kovalev is a complete Kunt, but Jackson leaves this looking far, far worse in my opinion


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

He was stopped by low blows FFS.:lol:


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> He was stopped by low blows FFS.:lol:


He already turned his back from a legal shot.
It's a shame that the last few were on the low side but Sergey already looked like a beaten man before.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

IsaL said:


> Do you need a hug bro?


Don't make me stick my heterosexual cock into your homosexual mouth.


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

sign of the times, men all across earth slowly being turned into gossiping hens.

leave the bitching to the girls eh?


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I would guess both are in the right/in the wrong here. Sergey always seemed like a psychopath and not like the nicets person but it doesn't matter that much since everyone knew and loved him for that as long as he delivere dinside the ring. But now he is probably done.


Only thing about Jackson that leaves a sour taste is the Abdusalamov thing. it wasn't his "fault" the lawsuit was BS but I just can't imagine that someone like Freddie Roach or Emmanuel Steward wouldn't have paid more attention to Abdusalamov fading, starting to blink, complaining about a headache and taken him out a few rounds earlier. Jackson just doubted his spirit which is weird he wasn't cornering Golota.

And even Golota for all the shit he gets was right quiting against Tyson or it could have cost him his health so I really don't know about trainers who ignore stuff like that especially in such a tough fight.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Lol Kovalev has went from the baddest man on the planet to a weak minded weak willed quitter in the space of a few months..It's tough at the top folks


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Wig said:


> sign of the times, men all across earth slowly being turned into gossiping hens.
> 
> leave the bitching to the girls eh?


Nah, you read most sporting autobiographies or any famous person's and they spill a shit ton of beans really.

This isn't surprising, Kovalev is a cocky asshole and no doubt losing by a KO to featherfisted Ward put a HUGE dent in his ego. He's lucky he never had to taste Superman Stevenson's left hand!


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Kovalev is a dick. Jackson is a good trainer but is a snake I've picked up from the past.

He used to hate on Naz richardson then Freddie roach Coz bhop picked them as his corner man instead of jackson, also abandons his fighters after losses. I heard he's not been in contact with magomed abdusalamov since his brain damage


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Kovalev vs. Stevenson anyone?


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm disappointed that the dirty laundry is being aired. There should be a level of professionalism in all that you do. I've long had respect for Jackson and wish he would have said "I've decided to look for new opportunities" and let it be.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

dyna said:


> He already turned his back from a legal shot.
> It's a shame that the last few were on the low side but Sergey already looked like a beaten man before.


 We both know of boxers who looked beaten coming back against the odds (Buster Douglas,Diego Corrales) he was denied that chance through incompetent officiating. You can spin it anyway you like but it's a bad look for American boxing and it's officials.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Kovalev has always come across as a cunt, this shouldn't be surprising.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Kovalev just isn't that good, very one dimensional fighter. One of the most overhyped fighters in living memory, best win is a 60yr ol Hopkins. Got bullied and stopped by a smaller man. Barrera will school him.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Kovalev just isn't that good, very one dimensional fighter. One of the most overhyped fighters in living memory, best win is a 60yr ol Hopkins. Got bullied and stopped by a smaller man. Barrera will school him.


 Christ what a load of garbage he defeated an Olympic gold medallist who was undefeated and cleaned out the SMW division and is rated near the top of the P4P list..:lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Kovalev back for sloppy seconds.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/906689889084743680


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> Kovalev vs. Stevenson anyone?


Lol. Kathy Duva having to eat that plate of shit would be amusing, but nah. Stevenson vs Jack seems to be a lock after the Cleverly fight.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

stiflers mum said:


> Christ what a load of garbage he defeated an Olympic gold medallist who was undefeated and cleaned out the SMW division and is rated near the top of the P4P list..:lol:


Huh? He beat who? You ain't talking about Ward. I know that.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Huh? He beat who? You ain't talking about Ward. I know that.


 Not officially but you,me and even Ward knows he lost the 1st fight.:yep






:smile


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sergey a quitter.


----------



## Danimal (Oct 9, 2013)

Kovalev always struck me as a nasty dude. No matter how good he looked in the ring, I could never get fully on board with him due to his personality. That being said, JDJ just doesn't need to be saying all this and being so blunt about it. Can't hate on him too much if what he says is true, but I just don't see what he gains out of saying all this publicly.


----------



## Danimal (Oct 9, 2013)

Also, Ward won both fights. He just did


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Huh? He beat who? You ain't talking about Ward. I know that.


He clearly beat Ward in their first fight, and got blatantly cheated in the second.

You ain't claiming otherwise. I know THAT.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> via Imgflip Meme Generator


Yep he sure did.


----------



## attaboi (Jul 23, 2017)

Atlanta said:


> Yep he sure did.


Man I'm gonna need to borrow this avatar for trolling this kovalev nuthuggers.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

"Nuthin' but the facts, mam."


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Christ what a load of garbage he defeated an Olympic gold medallist who was undefeated and cleaned out the SMW division and is rated near the top of the P4P list..:lol:


He didn't defeat shit his best wins are Ol man Hopkins and shot to bits Pascal. Ward beat the snot out of him.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> He clearly beat Ward in their first fight, and got blatantly cheated in the second.
> 
> You ain't claiming otherwise. I know THAT.


Wow. There's no helping this level of stupid.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> He didn't defeat shit his best wins are Ol man Hopkins and shot to bits Pascal. Ward beat the snot out of him.


 LOL He lost the first fight and stopped by blatant low blows in the 2nd. America leaves Germany for dead Kovalev was robbed because he's a racist.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> LOL He lost the first fight and stopped by blatant low blows in the 2nd. America leaves Germany for dead Kovalev was robbed because he's a racist.


:frochcry


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Kovalev just ain't that good.

Andre Ward destroyed that man.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Kovalev fighting without a trainer lol

https://www.badlefthook.com/2017/9/19/16332596/kovalev-to-fight-shabranskyy-without-a-trainer

*"It's funny but I don't need a coach. All this time with John David Jackson, I got nothing from him. Everything, my preparation, was constructed by myself. Jackson wouldn't help me. A coach should help you inside the ring between rounds, when you have a minute rest, to explain or help you with tactics. I know when and where to punch, since I began boxing at 11 years old. I had thoughts for a while about splitting with Jackson."*

*"I read (what Jackson said about me) but in Russian (media). Someone translated what he said to Russian. I don't want to say any bad words (about him). He's a nice guy. He's not the coach for me. He might be a good trainer and a good guy. I need a teacher who will take me to the next level."*


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Kovalev just ain't that good.
> 
> Andre Ward destroyed that man.


Kovalev is really good, but Ward is the best in the world


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Kovalev just ain't that good.
> 
> Andre Ward destroyed that man.


Deep down inside I still want to rate him ahead of Golovkin.

But after Ward and Canelo I no longer can.

Still an absolute top class boxer.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Kovalev is really good, but Ward is the best in the world


Yes and NO. Both Ward "wins" were iffy!


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Kovalev fighting without a trainer lol
> 
> https://www.badlefthook.com/2017/9/19/16332596/kovalev-to-fight-shabranskyy-without-a-trainer
> 
> ...


Cte in boxing is a real thing.


----------



## Bernard Black (Mar 7, 2015)

stiflers mum said:


> Christ what a load of garbage he defeated an Olympic gold medallist who was undefeated


Who?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Bernard Black said:


> Who?


 Andre Ward (not officially but in reality).,


----------



## Bernard Black (Mar 7, 2015)

stiflers mum said:


> Andre Ward (not officially but in reality).,


No.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Bernard Black said:


> No.


 I'm sure Andre appreciates the fact you're defending his ''win'' on the forum but at the same time he would probably consider you a nuthugger.


Bernard Black said:


> No.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I'm sure Andre appreciates the fact you're defending his ''win'' on the forum but at the same time he would probably consider you a nuthugger.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


>


 Can you please keep your sick fetishes etc confined to the lounge . Meanwhile back to boxing I will show you round 10 punch stats that all 3 judges scored to Ward in his ''win''(obviously paid for) over Kovalev.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800288723690627072


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Can you please keep your sick fetishes etc confined to the lounge . Meanwhile back to boxing I will show you round 10 punch stats that all 3 judges scored to Ward in his ''win''(obviously paid for) over Kovalev.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody should make an argument with punch stats.

Ward feasibly won 7 rounds. I didn't give him the 10th though.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Nobody should make an argument with punch stats.
> 
> Ward feasibly won 7 rounds. I didn't give him the 10th though.


 Neither did I or Kellerman in fact only 4 people gave him that round were the judges and Reppin501.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Neither did I or Kellerman in fact only 4 people gave him that round were the judges and Reppin501.


I thought the first fight was close and could have gone either way or been a draw, which is why they had an immediate rematch, Ward won decisively...not sure why this is even a discussion.


----------



## attaboi (Jul 23, 2017)

ElKiller said:


> Yes and NO. Both Ward "wins" were iffy!


Iffy my ass. How many other way do you Kovalev fans want Ward to beat Kovalev. He's beaten him by points. He's destroyed him by stoppage/quitting. Perhaps Ward my have to come out of retirement and clubber him to death before you fan boys finally realize it's over and Kovalev is not on Ward's level.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

attaboi said:


> Iffy my ass. How many other way do you Kovalev fans want Ward to beat Kovalev. He's beaten him by points. He's destroyed him by stoppage/quitting. Perhaps Ward my have to come out of retirement and clubber him to death before you fan boys finally realize it's over and Kovalev is not on Ward's level.


Both fights were controversial, you don't need to be a fan of either to understand that.

If you are perfectly satisfied with those wins for Ward than you should not go throwing the "fan boy" term around.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Both fights were controversial, you don't need to be a fan of either to understand that.
> 
> If you are perfectly satisfied with those wins for Ward than you should not go throwing the "fan boy" term around.


 Exactly the 1st fight fight he received a gift and the 2nd though badly hurt was not given 5 minutes recovery time for the blatant dick shot. Ward hurt him legitametely that round too but still the fight was stopped with an obvious illegal blow.


----------



## attaboi (Jul 23, 2017)

ElKiller said:


> Both fights were controversial, you don't need to be a fan of either to understand that.
> 
> If you are perfectly satisfied with those wins for Ward than you should not go throwing the "fan boy" term around.


If you're a boxing fan that understands the rules and regulations of boxing, and not just a fanboy, then you will have no issue with both of Ward's victory over Kovalev!!!


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

attaboi said:


> If you're a boxing fan that understands the rules and regulations of boxing, and not just a fanboy, then you will have no issue with both of Ward's victory over Kovalev!!!





> Odins beard, Jun 16, 2017
> #37
> 
> *MEDIA SCORES:*
> ...


 So the majority of mainly US and non EE boxing scribes are fanboy's?

Rightio :lol:


----------



## attaboi (Jul 23, 2017)

stiflers mum said:


> So the majority of mainly US and non EE boxing scribes are fanboy's?
> 
> Rightio :lol:


I don't exactly know what you find amusing. Are you insinuating that Ward did NOT beat Kovalev?
I'm not surprised that you will feel some type of way about Ward tooling Kovalev twice, you're one of these people that believed that Kovalev was this mean invisible murderous puncher that was going to walk between Ward and destroy him. Your expected result did not materialize and now you're salty. By the way, considering all the racial and political polarization currently happening in the U.S. I couldn't careless about what you or boxing scribes thinks. The truth is, a more than 2 year inactive Ward came out of retirement and ended Kovalev's hype. Mind fucked him. Financially abused him. Raped him in the ring via body-shots and walked out of the ring with his 3 belts and into retirement.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

attaboi said:


> I don't exactly know what you find amusing. Are you insinuating that Ward did NOT beat Kovalev?
> I'm not surprised that you will feel some type of way about Ward tooling Kovalev twice, you're one of these people that believed that Kovalev was this mean invisible murderous puncher that was going to walk between Ward and destroy him. Your expected result did not materialize and now you're salty. By the way, considering all the racial and political polarization currently happening in the U.S. I couldn't careless about what you or boxing scribes thinks. The truth is, a more than 2 year inactive Ward came out of retirement and ended Kovalev's hype. Mind fucked him. Financially abused him. Raped him in the ring via body-shots and walked out of the ring with his 3 belts and into retirement.






:lol: body shots.
And any boxing follower knows Ward did not ''win'' the 1st fight. Ward was on his way to winning and was dominating Kovalev in the round of the stoppage in the 2nd fight. But Kovalev was denied the chance to make a comeback due to incompetent (possibly corrupt) refereeing.


----------



## attaboi (Jul 23, 2017)

stiflers mum said:


> :lol: body shots.
> And any boxing follower knows Ward did not ''win'' the 1st fight. Ward was on his way to winning and was dominating Kovalev in the round of the stoppage in the 2nd fight. But Kovalev was denied the chance to make a comeback due to incompetent (possibly corrupt) refereeing.


 If Ward and Tony weeks really had an elaborate plan, why will they make obvious by touching gloves before a fight. You Kovalev fans are not very smart. The only thing Tony Weeks denied Kovalev was the chance of a career ending injury at the hands of Ward. From experience Weeks knew Kovalev did not want to be there. Turning his back at Ward in the middle of a battle. Faking low blows and complaining to the refs.
Kovalev have proven in training that he can't take body shots. His 50 something year old trainer folded him, so it's not surprise that a prime pfp level fighter like Ward did that to him.




Listen to Stitch Duran's Mayweather boxing club's interview. Kovalev started complaining about bodyshots to the officials way before the fight.




Even an experienced corner man like Don Turner knew Kovalev was done and that the ref made the right choice.


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

I know there are two sides to every story and I am a Kovalev fan but I actually find myself inclined to believe what hes saying, well maybe not to the full extent but Kovalev said somethings leading up to the Ward rematch that kind of irked me and now seeing how the fight played out and the split with Jackson it kind of makes those things stand out

I thought kovalev was probably done after losing to Ward in the rematch. I figured Ward will stick around a little longer and wont have a third fight and Stevenson will probably freeze him out. But seeing Ward retire and the belts go out and his biggest obstacle out of the way and maybe ending a bad fighter trainer relationship it might be possible to see a Kovalev resurgence.

At least Im hoping its true but we will see when he fights Shabransky. I mean in reality I felt he beat Ward and felt he was winning the rematch


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

attaboi said:


> If Ward and Tony weeks really had an elaborate plan, why will they make obvious by touching gloves before a fight. You Kovalev fans are not very smart. The only thing Tony Weeks denied Kovalev was the chance of a career ending injury at the hands of Ward. From experience Weeks knew Kovalev did not want to be there. Turning his back at Ward in the middle of a battle. Faking low blows and complaining to the refs.
> Kovalev have proven in training that he can't take body shots. His 50 something year old trainer folded him, so it's not surprise that a prime pfp level fighter like Ward did that to him.
> 
> 
> ...


 You're embarrassing yourself champ. Douglas-Tyson what if that had been stopped in the 8th round? What if Pac-JMM had been stopped in the 1st round round? What if Corrales -JLC had been stopped after the 2nd KD (same ref Weekes)?






And fancy taking what JDJ says at face value he wanted to join Wards camp after saying this about Ward after the first fight.


----------



## attaboi (Jul 23, 2017)

stiflers mum said:


> You're embarrassing yourself champ. Douglas-Tyson what if that had been stopped in the 8th round? What if Pac-JMM had been stopped in the 1st round round? What if Corrales -JLC had been stopped after the 2nd KD (same ref Weekes)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No you're embarrassing yourself. If you look closely you'll see that your video proved my point. see how fast Tony Weeks jumped in when Jose Louse Castiello was no long defending himself. The fighters you exampled weren't looking for a way out...and they actually made an effort to get up when they were hurt, not looking at the refs to help them, your hero Sergay didnt and got stopped. Kovalev started looking for a way out beginning around the 4th round. He was folded in a fidel position from body shot and not able to defend himself while getting pummeled by his daddy, Andr Ward and Tony weeks took the rightful decision to halt the fight.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

attaboi said:


> No you're embarrassing yourself. If you look closely you'll see that your video proved my point. see how fast Tony Weeks jumped in when Jose Louse Castiello was no long defending himself. The fighters you exampled weren't looking for a way out...and they actually made an effort to get up when they were hurt, not looking at the refs to help them, your hero Sergay didnt and got stopped. Kovalev started looking for a way out beginning around the 4th round. He was folded in a fidel position from body shot and not able to defend himself while getting pummeled by his daddy, Andr Ward and Tony weeks took the rightful decision to halt the fight.











WTF is a "fidel position"?


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> WTF is a "fidel position"?


It's when you are curled up like a baby on the flaw.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

attaboi said:


> No you're embarrassing yourself. If you look closely you'll see that your video proved my point. see how fast Tony Weeks jumped in when Jose Louse Castiello was no long defending himself. The fighters you exampled weren't looking for a way out...and they actually made an effort to get up when they were hurt, not looking at the refs to help them, your hero Sergay didnt and got stopped. Kovalev started looking for a way out beginning around the 4th round. He was folded in a fidel position from body shot and not able to defend himself while getting pummeled by his daddy, Andr Ward and Tony weeks took the rightful decision to halt the fight.


 JLC was not getting hit in the balls big difference . Kovalev was 1 point behind on 2 cards and 3 up on the other card you can hardly say he was looking for a way out from the 4th round onwards.

http://boxrec.com/en/boxer/505927

Don't worry Ward will always have those 2 ''wins'' on his record (albeit clearly paid for).:good


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> It's when you are curled up like a baby on the flaw.


:lol:


----------



## Snowy (Jun 7, 2017)

Ward is one of the best spoilers of his generation and dominant fighters like Kovalev get very frustrated fighting spoilers like Ward.

I have watched the rematch a few times now, and in his corner at the end of the 7th, Kovalev looks like a guy with the weight of the world on his shoulders. He is visibly nearly out of gas and he knows Ward is going to be there at the end because after 19 rounds in with him he has come to the realization he just can't get Ward out of there.

The 8th is simply a demolition job by Ward on the physically and mentally exhausted Kovalev. and he is systematically reduced to nothing more than a helpless victim to be. There was still over half a minute to go at the time of stoppage and Kovalev was absolutely gone and IMO had zero chance of surviving the round.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Snowy said:


> Ward is one of the best spoilers of his generation and dominant fighters like Kovalev get very frustrated fighting spoilers like Ward.
> 
> I have watched the rematch a few times now, and in his corner at the end of the 7th, Kovalev looks like a guy with the weight of the world on his shoulders. He is visibly nearly out of gas and he knows Ward is going to be there at the end because after 19 rounds in with him he has come to the realization he just can't get Ward out of there.
> 
> The 8th is simply a demolition job by Ward on the physically and mentally exhausted Kovalev. and he is systematically reduced to nothing more than a helpless victim to be. There was still over half a minute to go at the time of stoppage and Kovalev was absolutely gone and IMO had zero chance of surviving the round.


 I am not disputing Ward was dominating the 8th that is clear but the fight was stopped by a clear low blow denying Kovalev the chance to come back.(whether he would have been able to we will never know).


----------



## Snowy (Jun 7, 2017)

What isn't disputable is Ward was ahead on 2 of the judges' cards and dominated Kovalev in the 8th to point where he was exhausted and defenseless, and that was before the final blow was even landed. Kovalev was gone. The referee only saved him from further damage.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> WTF is a "fidel position"?


:rofl


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Snowy said:


> What isn't disputable is Ward was ahead on 2 of the judges' cards and dominated Kovalev in the 8th to point where he was exhausted and defenseless, and that was before the final blow was even landed. Kovalev was gone. The referee only saved him from further damage.


 Agree but I have seen fighters come back from worse (whether Kovalev could have we will never know because he was stopped by a blatant low blow).


----------



## Snowy (Jun 7, 2017)

stiflers mum said:


> Agree but I have seen fighters come back from worse (whether Kovalev could have we will never know because he was stopped by a blatant low blow).


I have seen fighters get messed up badly when they were in the state Kovalev was in and the referee didn't stop the fight. Apart from anything else, Kovalev was totally exhausted and there was still over half a minute to go in the round. When you are done and defenceless, half a minute is an eternity and plenty of time to get badly injured.


----------



## attaboi (Jul 23, 2017)

stiflers mum said:


> JLC was not getting hit in the balls big difference . Kovalev was 1 point behind on 2 cards and 3 up on the other card you can hardly say he was looking for a way out from the 4th round onwards.
> 
> http://boxrec.com/en/boxer/505927
> 
> Don't worry Ward will always have those 2 ''wins'' on his record (albeit clearly paid for).:good


----------



## attaboi (Jul 23, 2017)

stiflers mum said:


> Agree but I have seen fighters come back from worse (whether Kovalev could have we will never know because he was stopped by a blatant low blow).


DEAL WITH IT!


----------



## attaboi (Jul 23, 2017)

stiflers mum said:


> JLC was not getting hit in the balls big difference . Kovalev was 1 point behind on 2 cards and 3 up on the other card you can hardly say he was looking for a way out from the 4th round onwards.
> 
> http://boxrec.com/en/boxer/505927
> 
> Don't worry Ward will always have those 2 ''wins'' on his record (albeit clearly paid for).:good


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Snowy said:


> I have seen fighters get messed up badly when they were in the state Kovalev was in and the referee didn't stop the fight. Apart from anything else, Kovalev was totally exhausted and there was still over half a minute to go in the round. When you are done and defenceless, half a minute is an eternity and plenty of time to get badly injured.


 C,mon mate IMO Kovalev was no worse than Horn was in the 9th against Pac before the low blow.


----------



## Snowy (Jun 7, 2017)

stiflers mum said:


> C,mon mate IMO Kovalev was no worse than Horn was in the 9th against Pac before the low blow.


It is commendable you are going in to bat for your guy here, but there were few positives for Kovalev in this fight. Ward had punched, stifled and frustrated Kovalev to a standstill with half a minute to go in the 8th, and when the referee stopped it he was down and unlikely to beat the count.

Horn was out on his feet against Pacquiao in the 9th. No question about that. But remember he was still on his feet, and that Horn's own father said if he had had a towel he would have thrown it in the ring to stop that fight.

Ward finished by far the stronger in the first fight, winning the final 4 rounds. Kovalev was in far worse shape with 4 rounds remaining in the rematch and was more likely to get damaged than go the distance. His chances of winning were certainly gone.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Snowy said:


> It is commendable you are going in to bat for your guy here, but there were few positives for Kovalev in this fight. Ward had punched, stifled and frustrated Kovalev to a standstill with half a minute to go in the 8th, and when the referee stopped it he was down and unlikely to beat the count.
> 
> Horn was out on his feet against Pacquiao in the 9th. No question about that. But remember he was still on his feet, and that Horn's own father said if he had had a towel he would have thrown it in the ring to stop that fight.
> 
> Ward finished by far the stronger in the first fight, winning the final 4 rounds. Kovalev was in far worse shape with 4 rounds remaining in the rematch and was more likely to get damaged than go the distance. His chances of winning were certainly gone.


 But it was a clear nut punch compare Kovalevs reaction hunching over with others stopped by body shots. GGG vs Macklin,Gassiev vs Wlodarczyk on the weekend. Completely different. We will have to agree to disagree.
Ward lost the 10th round in the first fight. See my post on the 10th round in this thread.


----------



## Snowy (Jun 7, 2017)

stiflers mum said:


> But it was a clear nut punch compare Kovalevs reaction hunching over with others stopped by body shots. GGG vs Macklin,Gassiev vs Wlodarczyk on the weekend. Completely different. We will have to agree to disagree.
> Ward lost the 10th round in the first fight. See my post on the 10th round in this thread.


Even if Kovalev had beaten the count and the referee had allowed the fight to continue, he would have been way behind on at least 2 of the score cards. After 7 rounds two of the judges had Ward a point ahead. The 8th was going to be a minimum 10-8 round for Ward, and if he dropped Kovalev again in the round, which appeared likely the way things were going, it would have been a 10-7 round for Ward.

This would have left the battered and exhausted Kovalev 3 or 4 points behind with 4 rounds to go and visibly nothing left to give.

Don't forget Ward finished by far the stronger in the first fight and in the rematch Kovalev was in far worse shape, and Ward was still moving very well and moving in for the kill.

There were few positives in this fight for Kovalev. Ward just further proved what a stylistic nightmare he was for him.

Anyway, let's leave it at that. Happy to agree to disagree.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

dyna said:


> Kovalev needs someone who he respects


Or fears:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Snowy said:


> Even if Kovalev had beaten the count and the referee had allowed the fight to continue, he would have been way behind on at least 2 of the score cards. After 7 rounds two of the judges had Ward a point ahead. The 8th was going to be a minimum 10-8 round for Ward, and if he dropped Kovalev again in the round, which appeared likely the way things were going, it would have been a 10-7 round for Ward.
> 
> This would have left the battered and exhausted Kovalev 3 or 4 points behind with 4 rounds to go and visibly nothing left to give.
> 
> ...


 No worries but I still think the fight was stopped on a low blow but we will agree to disagree.


----------



## attaboi (Jul 23, 2017)

stiflers mum said:


> No worries but I still think the fight was stopped on a low blow but we will agree to disagree.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

:lol: The ''Fidel'' position.


----------



## attaboi (Jul 23, 2017)

stiflers mum said:


> :lol: The ''Fidel'' position.


Grabbing at straws. You know you have lost an argument when you start nitpicking someone's spelling errors.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

attaboi said:


> Grabbing at straws. You know you have lost an argument when you start nitpicking someone's spelling errors.







Fetal Castro .:lol:


----------



## attaboi (Jul 23, 2017)

stiflers mum said:


> Fetal Castro .:lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

attaboi said:


>


 Andre Wards real power shots.






Enjoy your pyrrhic victory.


----------



## Overnight Success (Jun 15, 2013)

"Good lord stiflers mum please stop this".

:rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## attaboi (Jul 23, 2017)

stiflers mum said:


> Andre Wards real power shots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sure will! Those two Ws are written in stone in the history books. No amount of butthurt is gonna change that.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Fair enough the ends justify the means I guess. Whatever it takes to get the ''win''.


----------



## attaboi (Jul 23, 2017)

stiflers mum said:


> Fair enough the ends justify the means I guess. Whatever it takes to get the ''win''.


If Ward was a dirty fighter Kovalev presented him with so opportunities throughout the fight, yet he held back. Imagine what would have happened to Kovalev when he was faking low blows, turning his back in the heat of battle, and looking at the refs to save him if it were him with Mayweather that night. Ward was looking at the ref like, "what a fuck is wrong with this dude". I have to admit, Ward is a better man than me because I would have wack the shit outta dude if presented with similar compromising position after all the crap he said about ending my career. Ward is a nice guy!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## attaboi (Jul 23, 2017)

Bogotazo said:


>


@stiflers mum is gonna act like he didn't see this video.


----------



## attaboi (Jul 23, 2017)

stiflers mum said:


> Fair enough the ends justify the means I guess. Whatever it takes to get the ''win''.


Start @ 6:30.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Why have I been tagged back in this thread? I don't care if Kovalev drinks Vodka and snorts lines of cocaine off hookers breasts he was robbed in the first fight(75% of your own Americans agree)and was punched in the dick several times and ''stopped'' in the 2nd. I won't bother listening to what whining JDJ says thank you very much. I don't care what boxers do in their personal life or if they're racist like whiner Ward was carrying on about.

It's boxing when they climb through the ropes all that shit shouldn't matter (except in America) it's a sporting contest not a knitting session. Don't worry Ward will have those wins(clearly paid for)on his record forever thanks to paid off judges in the 1st and his homeboy Tony Weeks in the 2nd. Ward's a great fighter but boring as batshit that's why Froch and Groves fight in front of 80,000 people
and Ward can't draw anybody but his relatives to his fights.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


>


 Lol at Ward and Weekes doing the fist bump before the fight. The ''body shot'' that stopped the fight.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

still butthurt kovalev fans five months later?

ward bitch-slapped the supposed tough guy russian kovalev in front of the entire world by repeatedly hitting sergey low, said russian did nothing about it but cry to weeks like a little girl who got her skirt pulled up in the school cafeteria, and then proceeded to get ktfo when he shouldve fuked up ward with an elbow upside the head upon the first low blow foul.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Lol at Ward and Weekes doing the fist bump before the fight. The ''body shot'' that stopped the fight.


isnt it great?

and the best part about it is that sergey kovalev did fuk all about it other than get ktfo

crying didnt help then and its not going to help now


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

stiflers mum said:


> Lol at Ward and Weekes doing the fist bump before the fight. The ''body shot'' that stopped the fight.


That one was low. The first one that started it wasn't.

Honestly Kovalev was on his way out. Ward was dirty but he always is Kovalev was legit hurt by a body shot earlier and was getting broken down. A nut shot hurts but every boxer has a fucking protector for a reason it certainly couldn't have been so bad that he would lose the fight over this.

He was looking for a way out


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> That one was low. The first one that started it wasn't.
> 
> Honestly Kovalev was on his way out. Ward was dirty but he always is Kovalev was legit hurt by a body shot earlier and was getting broken down. A nut shot hurts but every boxer has a fucking protector for a reason it certainly couldn't have been so bad that he would lose the fight over this.
> 
> He was looking for a way out







This posted by a Ward fan has 3 low blows to finish the fight.


----------



## Overnight Success (Jun 15, 2013)

*Former champ Sergey Kovalev is running out of excuses*

https://sports.yahoo.com/former-champ-sergey-kovalev-running-excuses-194413289.html

Sergey Kovalev's words and actions going into Saturday's bout with Shabranskyy are eerily similar to those he'd spoken prior to the rematch with Ward. It should cause at least some concern among Kovalev backers.

Before the rematch with Ward, Kovalev told reporters he'd overtrained in the first fight because he didn't have the proper conditioning coach. It seemed odd that could be, given that Kovalev had been competing at the world-class level for years.

In explaining his issues in Ward I, Kovalev told reporters before Ward II that he had no energy on the night of the fight. He said he knew he was in trouble because of his conditioning issues, but had no way to pull out of the fight.

"I couldn't say to Egis or my promoter, 'Don't do this fight,' " Kovalev said in July. "&#8230; When a car runs out of gas, the car won't drive. This was the same with me."


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

attaboi said:


> I sure will! Those two Ws are written in stone in the history books. No amount of butthurt is gonna change that.


No amount of Ward ball-sucking is gonna' remove those asterisks, either.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Ward whooped that ass and made him quit. 

History has shown us when you quit once it's easier to do it again and again.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I liked that they showed that footage of Kovalev snapping at JDJ in training but then also texting while Kovalev is doing his situps. Neither says anything on their own but in context you can see the two rubbing each other the wrong way.


----------

